# Shins hurting and bruising from jump rope



## Bobbyloads (Oct 2, 2020)

it’s prob cause i’m fat but anyone had this issue before? My shins hurting and bruising in a few spots from jump roping.

Today was extremely painful to get through it and shins have been hurting for a few days. 

Can i just push through it? this is my favorite cardio and i actually do it.


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 2, 2020)

How many days a week are you doing it?  Maybe a little rest on this while subbing in some elliptical?


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 2, 2020)

Nice kicks, btw.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 2, 2020)

And how long are you doing it each time, like what type of intervals? I usually only go a minute or so and take a break. I can do like 6 mins, but will need to stop a few times. My shins never hurt, but my calves will get sore for sure.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 2, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> How many days a week are you doing it?  Maybe a little rest on this while subbing in some elliptical?



every time i go to the gym i do it so far has not been too long maybe a week maybe a little more 

thank you they were on sale very comfy 



CohibaRobusto said:


> And how long are you doing it each time, like what type of intervals? I usually only go a minute or so and take a break. I can do like 6 mins, but will need to stop a few times. My shins never hurt, but my calves will get sore for sure.



I do 30-60 jumps at a time in sets between my work outs and then do like a few sets at the end with like 30-60 second rests


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 2, 2020)

You are doing a lot for someone who just started back with it. I'd just back off the volume a bit. 

I watch the clock when I do it, and I'm not counting jumps, but I use a speed rope so I think a minute is probably like 80 or so jumps. 

But I go until my calves are fatigued. And I'll usually do it 3 times during a workout. I never do it on leg day because I have had terrible doms from combining it with leg day.

I try to jump rope a few times a week, and now that I'm back in kickboxing my trainers have us doing a punishing 6 mins of it each workout.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 2, 2020)

I think you'll be able to build up to whatever volume you want with it if you keep at it.

I'm not that great honestly. I like it but it's not something I really try to be good at.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 2, 2020)

Oh so you're that fukkin guy at the gym jump roping....


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 2, 2020)

Your calves are tight!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 2, 2020)

Is your jump rope made a metal or something?

Wear some sweatpants while you jump rope and then do your workout?

I am planning to do jump rope for cardio myself.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 2, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Oh so you're that fukkin guy at the gym jump roping....



Dont worry I go in the group class room don’t get in anyone’s way. But yes that guy lol



SFGiants said:


> Your calves are tight!



Thank you for noticing they get a work out carrying around all this weight lol


----------



## Boytoy (Oct 2, 2020)

Bruising is usually broken vessels from something strenuous.  Not sure your weight but could do another forms of cardio until legs can handle jumping rope.  

Could try better shoes or cushion souls.  Good luck


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 2, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> Bruising is usually broken vessels from something strenuous.  Not sure your weight but could do another forms of cardio until legs can handle jumping rope.
> 
> Could try better shoes or cushion souls.  Good luck



6’1 280

Have been doing it with no shoes


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 2, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Is your jump rope made a metal or something?
> 
> Wear some sweatpants while you jump rope and then do your workout?
> 
> I am planning to do jump rope for cardio myself.



not from it hitting me from the strain


----------



## CJ (Oct 2, 2020)

Sounds like overuse Bobby.

Drop it until the pain subsides, then reintroduce it SLOWLY and take your time building it back up. 

Like anything else, a deload or step away from it for a period of time is usually beneficial.

Oh, and if it's a pre existing condition, Obamacare is wonderful. :32 (20):


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 2, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> not from it hitting me from the strain



Wear shoes bro!


----------



## snake (Oct 2, 2020)

Bruising is not good. Give it a rest for a week.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 2, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Sounds like overuse Bobby.
> 
> Drop it until the pain subsides, then reintroduce it SLOWLY and take your time building it back up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 2, 2020)

snake said:


> Bruising is not good. Give it a rest for a week.



Elliptical it is I guess


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 2, 2020)

Shin splints?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 2, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Shin splints?



I hope not


----------



## Joliver (Oct 2, 2020)

Wear shoes, man. Take a few weeks off. 

And "pushing through it" is like saying "customer service,  I'd like to return this temporary acute pain and trade it for a nagging chronic condition." Don't be like one of those gym bros always wondering about bicep tendonitis from the preacher curl bench.

I speak from a position of both hypocrisy and authority...on a gimpy hip that I've ran into powder. 

Also, stop paying taxes. It'll help. People that pay taxes have more inflammation.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 2, 2020)

Joliver said:


> Wear shoes, man. Take a few weeks off.
> 
> And "pushing through it" is like saying "customer service,  I'd like to return this temporary acute pain and trade it for a nagging chronic condition." Don't be like one of those gym bros always wondering about bicep tendonitis from the preacher curl bench.
> 
> ...



Gotta pay taxes just pay them the right way lol


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 2, 2020)

Jump?  You can jump?  I think a rhino can get more ground clearance than I can.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 2, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> Jump?  You can jump?  I think a rhino can get more ground clearance than I can.



Lol not far behind you on that one.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Oct 2, 2020)

Maybe you need to invest in shin guards?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 3, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Maybe you need to invest in shin guards?



Dude great idea heading to dicks sporting goods right now lol


----------



## dreamscraper (Oct 12, 2020)

I am pretty sure the force your joints are absorbing when you jump and land goes up exponentially in relation to your bodyweight. Even if not, it surely is not linear. 

I am 220 and don't jump rope for this reason. I feel like 180 or so is when I can run and jump rope without injury but that is when I was younger. At 280lbs that is a ton of force you are absorbing * huge volume of jumps. 

My hard conditioning is high rep body weight box squats, sled drag/prowler, bulgarian bag, push ups, some kind of high rep row then walking outdoors for steady state. I don't do anything involving jumping or ballistic anything anymore because it is not worth the injury risk as a beat up old man. 

I love boxing and would love to learn to jump rope like Mayweather but it is guaranteed injury for me pretty much.


----------

